# What size collar does your Chi wear?



## nikki&paris

I've found some really cute collars I'm interested in buying for Paris, but not sure if I should buy the 10" which fits a 6-8" neck...or the 12" which fits a 8-10" neck. Not sure if it will hold true, but Paris' breeder thinks she will be in the 3-4 pound range. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chico's Mama

I don't recommend buying a collar. You can if you want, but if pulled to hard, a collar can collaspe a chi's trachea. i recommend a harness. chico is about 8 1/2 pounds, and he's kinda buff, so he wears a medium harness, and i have a small leash, one of the ones that can go up to 16 feet in length. it gives chico a sense of "freedom" on our walks, lol.


----------



## nikki&paris

I'm sorry---let me clarify. It will be worn as *jewelry* only. I will only walk her with a harness on (most likely a harness dress...they are too cute! :lol: ). I won't be attaching a leash to the collar.

Thanks!


----------



## Chico's Mama

ok, good. i think there are A LOT of cute collars for jewelry wear, but I have a boy so i think he'd be mad if i put "pretty" stuff on him, lol. so its strictly sports stuff for my boy. but, if the breeder thinks your chi will be only 3-4 pounds, i'd try a small collar, most are adjustable and if she grows out of it, you can always upgrade.


----------



## Gadget's Mom

Gadget is almost 6 months and he is just over 3 pounds and I bought him a small harness and the neck part doesn;t adjust small enough. I bought him a small collar 8"-14" and I had to cut off 2 inches of it to make it adjust small enough... I don't think he will ever out grow it... 

I would buy a small or extra small you can always get a bigger one later if need be... 

right now Gadget wears his bandanas so he isn't in his collar much... 

I usually have him in his harness most of the day while we are in and out..


----------



## KayC

Roxy weighs 3.5 lbs at 2 years old she has a 7 inch neck but the 10 inch collar fits her great the 6 to 8 inch is just to tight (it fits but snug in the last hole). I have went thru this several times with collars and I only use hers as dress. Kay/Roxy


----------



## Seiah Bobo

You should get the 10". Seiah is supposed to be 5-6 pounds and he is still on the tightest hole for the 10" collar.


----------



## ilovesadie

Really? That's wierd, Sadie has a 8.5" neck and she is 6 pounds, Ritz has a 9" neck and is 6.5 pounds. I'd say go to a petstore and try on the ones that have sizes, and see what fits.


----------



## luv4mygirls

i shop in the kitty section for chiwi's collars but sssshhh don't tell her!


----------



## Seiah Bobo

luv4mygirls said:


> i shop in the kitty section for chiwi's collars but sssshhh don't tell her!



LOL...thats cute. :lol:


----------

